# Boxing Day meets - Photos



## Rollin (26 December 2014)

Please post your photos, for me to show our horse riding friends in France.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (26 December 2014)

Video of Kimblewick hunt leaving the meet, hope it works and excuse any swearing. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...=m_notif&notif_t=like&actorid=100002494490698


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 December 2014)

Will post photos after they've loaded onto my Google+


----------



## Hoof_Prints (26 December 2014)

I am just uploading a helmet cam video of the best bits from the whole thing! I'll post it on here


----------



## Annette4 (26 December 2014)

Mine are on mums pc so will pop them up tomorrow. We went to see the Albrighton off.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 December 2014)

Hoof_Prints said:



			I am just uploading a helmet cam video of the best bits from the whole thing! I'll post it on here 

Click to expand...

Ooh, I have a helmet cam which I take to almost every meet, so once it's edited & uploaded I'll pop my footage from the hunt I'm with on here too!


----------



## Rollin (27 December 2014)

Thank you everyone, I will look forward to viewing them all.  Our French stable jockey would love to go hunting and we think and English friend will be able to arrange it for him later this winter.  Video will be great.


----------



## JCWHITE (27 December 2014)

Lots of pictures on the Daily Malice website, just enjoy the pics, not the writing!
The usual televsion one day only coverage by and large failed to materialise this year, thank goodness,
I do hope your boys will be able to go, maybe together, now the pictures of that would be memorable,


----------



## Hoof_Prints (27 December 2014)

ok helmet cam videos! just posted a thread with them on too,

Going through the square
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204836737133879&set=vb.1102423533&type=2&theater

Jumping and hedge hopping!
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204837030501213&set=vb.1102423533&type=2&theater

I was out with the Atherstone and it was an absolutely amazing day


----------



## Hoof_Prints (27 December 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Ooh, I have a helmet cam which I take to almost every meet, so once it's edited & uploaded I'll pop my footage from the hunt I'm with on here too!
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to seeing the footage !


----------



## Smurf's Gran (27 December 2014)

Hoof_Prints said:



			ok helmet cam videos! just posted a thread with them on too,

Going through the square
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204836737133879&set=vb.1102423533&type=2&theater

Jumping and hedge hopping!
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204837030501213&set=vb.1102423533&type=2&theater

I was out with the Atherstone and it was an absolutely amazing day
		
Click to expand...

It looked fantastic....what a well mannered horse you have


----------



## JCWHITE (27 December 2014)

Hoof_Prints said:



			ok helmet cam videos! just posted a thread with them on too,

Going through the square
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204836737133879&set=vb.1102423533&type=2&theater

Jumping and hedge hopping!
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204837030501213&set=vb.1102423533&type=2&theater

I was out with the Atherstone and it was an absolutely amazing day
		
Click to expand...

Your jumping video is exciting, your horse is really good, film quality excellent, looked like going was on the soft side!


----------



## Rollin (27 December 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			Lots of pictures on the Daily Malice website, just enjoy the pics, not the writing!
The usual televsion one day only coverage by and large failed to materialise this year, thank goodness,
I do hope your boys will be able to go, maybe together, now the pictures of that would be memorable,
		
Click to expand...

JC Boy not Boys.  Woody is now too valuable to go hunting.  We got a good offer for him unvetted, we will take him today, after the first 40kms at his last endurance.

Marius wants to event and we have a rising 2 year old Cleveland Bay who we think is going to be a star.


----------



## blowsbubbles (27 December 2014)

Hoof_prints What a great  day out and superb to see so many people out supporting. 
The video quality is great, can I ask what you are using?


----------



## domsmith (27 December 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...666.1073741896.100001613483225&type=1&theater

This picture says it all to the kind of day we had. was nice to see everyone, but thats as far as we got, hounds never got out :-(
dumfriesshire and stewartry foxhounds


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (27 December 2014)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Look forward to seeing the footage ! 

Click to expand...

Loved your footage! Hope the horse & rider who both fell were OK?

I'll let you know when it's up


----------



## Hoof_Prints (27 December 2014)

blowsbubbles said:



			Hoof_prints What a great  day out and superb to see so many people out supporting. 
The video quality is great, can I ask what you are using?
		
Click to expand...

It's a lovely hunt, such a great atmosphere! Hoping the weather is good for the NYD meet. The camera is Garmin, has Garmin Virb written on the camera!


----------



## Rollin (28 December 2014)

Thank you all for your contributions, loved your video Hoof Prints and found the Daily Mail footage JC.  Both forwarded to our stable jockey.

Domsmsith what a lovely atmospheric photo.


----------



## Annette4 (28 December 2014)

My photos of the Albrighton


----------



## blowsbubbles (29 December 2014)

Right on your doorstep ;-) 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/boxing-day-meets-2014/


----------

